# 12-14 lbs turkey Pellet grill/smoker temp?



## beerface (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a Green mountain Grill (basicly same as a traeger pellet grill). This thanksgiving I am going to do a 12-14 lb. turkey on it.  Im going to brine it the night before. Then I was going to try this recipe
http://blog.greenmountaingrills.com/smoked-holiday-turkey/
To sum up the question, I just want to make sure* I* *dont wind up with rubbery skin and or over smoke flavored turkey*. That recipe is calling for 1.5 hours at 335, then lower to 195 for 6-7 hours, while basting it every hour.  This seemed like a little bit too low of a temp to me, but I have never done a turkey on a pellet grill before. 
    Do these temps sound good to get it done correctly and not have rubbery skin and way too much smoke flavor?


----------



## mikelens (Nov 18, 2017)

My understanding of pellet grills is there is little to no smoke after 300. At 335; I don't see anything happening as far as smoking goes. Then 195 is a definite temp to make rubbery skin. The recipe I use calls for about an hour at 205 for smoke flavor & desired color than crank the grill up to 325 for 2 - 2 1/2 hrs to crisp the skin. I'm sure others will be along with other options but the temps you have listed; just don't seem right to me.


----------



## beerface (Nov 18, 2017)

They didnt seem right to me either. Is there a formula to follow for for per pound and hours? at some good temps to NOT get rubbery skin?


----------



## fullsmoke (Nov 18, 2017)

I would smoke at 195 for 3 hours for smoke then 325 till done


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2017)

fullsmoke said:


> I would smoke at 195 for 3 hours for smoke then 325 till done



That would make more sense to me, also. So long as you get that IT up to 140° within 4 hours.


----------



## mark-ct (Nov 19, 2017)

mikelens said:


> My understanding of pellet grills is there is little to no smoke after 300. At 335; I don't see anything happening as far as smoking goes. Then 195 is a definite temp to make rubbery skin. The recipe I use calls for about an hour at 205 for smoke flavor & desired color than crank the grill up to 325 for 2 - 2 1/2 hrs to crisp the skin. I'm sure others will be along with other options but the temps you have listed; just don't seem right to me.




This is going to be the second time smoking a turkey using my traeger. You make a good point, low temp gives you good smoke but rubbery skin and high temp gives you less smoke but crisper skin. I just remembered that I have a amazing tube smoker that I have been using when cold smoking cheese. I think I'll try the higher temp but light the tube off to make up for the light smoke. 
I was going to brine my butterball turkey but now I think I'll add a compound butter under the skin. If you don't have a tube smoker then I would go with the lower temp in the beginning to get the smoke flavor then end with the high temp to get that delicious crisp skin. Post your results.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 19, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> That would make more sense to me, also. So long as you get that IT up to 140° within 4 hours.



I agree, but with a turkey I really don't see that happening though.


----------



## bangstick (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm going to do a 14lbs turkey on my Camp Chef Woodwind pellet smoker for Thanksgiving. I'm going to spatchcock it and then inject it with Cajun Butter and let it set, uncovered, in the fridge over night. Then, I'm going to smoke it @ 250 until IT hits around 140. After smoking, I'm going to crank up the temp to 375-400 and finish until IT is around 160 degrees to crisp up the skin. Letting it rest will let the residual heat take the IT to 165. If you wait until IT hits 165 to pull it, the residual heat will take it well above 165 after the turkey rests and you'll risk drying out the breast meat.


----------



## beerface (Nov 19, 2017)

mikelens said:


> My understanding of pellet grills is there is little to no smoke after 300. At 335; I don't see anything happening as far as smoking goes. Then 195 is a definite temp to make rubbery skin. The recipe I use calls for about an hour at 205 for smoke flavor & desired color than crank the grill up to 325 for 2 - 2 1/2 hrs to crisp the skin. I'm sure others will be along with other options but the temps you have listed; just don't seem right to me.


Thank you for the temp corrections. So I guess I will be smoking it at about 205 for the first hour. then cranking it up to 325 for 2 1/2 hours to crisp up the skin


----------



## randyrayd (Nov 19, 2017)

mark-ct said:


> This is going to be the second time smoking a turkey using my traeger. You make a good point, low temp gives you good smoke but rubbery skin and high temp gives you less smoke but crisper skin. I just remembered that I have a amazing tube smoker that I have been using when cold smoking cheese. I think I'll try the higher temp but light the tube off to make up for the light smoke.
> I was going to brine my butterball turkey but now I think I'll add a compound butter under the skin. If you don't have a tube smoker then I would go with the lower temp in the beginning to get the smoke flavor then end with the high temp to get that delicious crisp skin. Post your results.


Mark, I love smoke and my new Pit Boss pellet grill wasn't giving me enough on some smoke and sear chops so I used my tube smoker and set my Pit Boss to Smoke.  The tube kept going out.  

Next try on some chicken quarters, I put the tube (actually the maze this time) in the smoker and didn't turn on anything and let the smoke go for a couple of hours.  This worked fine.  I then turned the smoker on to 225* to cook the chicken and the maze proceeded to go out again.  

I don't think there's enough available oxygen when the smoker is ignited.

Just my 2 cents worth.

rd


----------



## mark-ct (Nov 21, 2017)

randyrayd said:


> Mark, I love smoke and my new Pit Boss pellet grill wasn't giving me enough on some smoke and sear chops so I used my tube smoker and set my Pit Boss to Smoke.  The tube kept going out.
> 
> Next try on some chicken quarters, I put the tube (actually the maze this time) in the smoker and didn't turn on anything and let the smoke go for a couple of hours.  This worked fine.  I then turned the smoker on to 225* to cook the chicken and the maze proceeded to go out again.
> 
> ...




I've never tried both at the same time. The pellets in the tube were a little hard to light for me too but I was using a little butane torch. I was using apple pellets and waited until it actually started flaming. It took about 5 minutes or so. The torch is good for things like cream brûlée but not so much for pellets. I did read that some pellets like oak have a harder time lighting. Once it was lit it went the full five hours and I only opened the hood once.


----------



## blodzoo (Nov 21, 2017)

fullsmoke said:


> I would smoke at 195 for 3 hours for smoke then 325 till done


I'm no expert, but isn't that awfully low for awfully long.  Aren't you pushing the danger zone?


----------



## fullsmoke (Nov 21, 2017)

Nope


----------



## randyrayd (Nov 22, 2017)

mark-ct
:  I'll try it again I guess but on my second try with the maze, it smoked for a full two hours until I turned on the unit...the the maze extinguished.


----------



## mark-ct (Nov 22, 2017)

Maybe try looking to see if there are any YouTube videos on placement where there is less of a draft or air movement when the stove is on. Good luck and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

